
Steven Pinker Gets to the Bottom of his own Genetic Code - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/11/magazine/11Genome-t.html?_r=1&pagewanted=all
======
miked
Highly recommended read. Pinker's book _The Blank Slate: The Modern Denial of
Human Nature_ is one of the greatest books I've ever read. A brave, profound
thinker and a wonderful writer.

